# my veins are bulging out..



## MinMax (Mar 8, 2012)

Over the last months my veins in my arms, shoulders and legs are very visible even on rest days, I dont think is a bad thing, I like it , but what does this mean?


----------



## mc63s (Mar 9, 2012)

MinMax said:


> Over the last months my veins in my arms, shoulders and legs are very visible even on rest days, I dont think is a bad thing, I like it , but what does this mean?



You're getting leaner imo is a good think bro


----------



## danny (Mar 10, 2012)

MinMax said:


> Over the last months my veins in my arms, shoulders and legs are very visible even on rest days, I dont think is a bad thing, I like it , but what does this mean?



Are you on juice now?


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 12, 2012)

MinMax said:


> Over the last months my veins in my arms, shoulders and legs are very visible even on rest days, I dont think is a bad thing, I like it , but what does this mean?



Sounds like your putting on muscle and getting leaner to me.


----------



## MinMax (Mar 12, 2012)

danny said:


> Are you on juice now?



No bro, just working out hard and a pretty good diet


----------



## matt17 (Mar 13, 2012)

I love vascularity. means that you have done  a good job.


----------



## dude (Mar 14, 2012)

Vascularity is awesome. What is your BF%?


----------



## MinMax (Mar 15, 2012)

dude said:


> Vascularity is awesome. What is your BF%?



I'm at about 7-8 %


----------



## alfred (Mar 16, 2012)

i only get veins in my forearms and one in my bicep.. but they pop out most only when im lifting so you're lucky bro


----------

